# Uber pay - New drivers check this link!



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm

Proofs in the pudding.

Check the driver salaries. Keep those 5/hr myths away from the new guys all ya old disgruntled taxi drivers.

Don't drive between 9-5 and you're gravy.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm
> 
> Proofs in the pudding.
> 
> ...


The Sherpa Share data is statistically correct, and net after expenses closer to $6. - $7. / Hr ( depending on your expenses) 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

That's


HoverCraft1 said:


> The Sherpa Share data is statistically correct, and net after expenses closer to $6. - $7. / Hr ( depending on your expenses)
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


Also includes people who blindly drive for hours without a pick wasting time and gas driving circles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm
> 
> Proofs in the pudding.
> 
> ...


And glass door is all self reporting. So since most drivers have no clue about expenses it's likely their net from uber which is not close to real pay.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> That's
> 
> Also includes people who blindly drive for hours without a pick wasting time and gas driving circles.


I don't think most of those folks are smart enough to care about sherpashare. They already KNOW what they're making.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

One of Randy Shears clones blowing smoke.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm
> 
> Proofs in the pudding.
> 
> ...


Riiiiiiiight


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And glass door is all self reporting.


......see my several posts elsewhere about the tall tales that cab drivers have told for years and my observations about Uber drivers falling into the same or similar patterns............


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, Biovirus hasn't only drank the Uber Kool-Aid, he's mainlining that shit. lol

I hope he's joking


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Wow, Biovirus hasn't only drank the Uber Kool-Aid, he's mainlining that shit. lol
> 
> I hope he's joking


Nope since I average 20+hr I vouch for it till I no longer make it


----------



## Gordon Crespo (Jul 26, 2015)

Is anybody happy driving for uber. (Or Lyft) ??


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Gordon Crespo said:


> Is anybody happy driving for uber. (Or Lyft) ??


Yes there is. But you see a happy driver is going to less likely look for a website to vent on. Angry people always need to vent and complain so the website is the best way to stay as anonymous and cry.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> Yes there is. But you see a happy driver is going to less likely look for a website to vent on. Angry people always need to vent and complain so the website is the best way to stay as anonymous and cry.


You can't make that same statement for cities who driver rate is 78 cents a mile. Maybe you should only post that statement in San Diego and not in the general forum where it can confuse new people in cities in which rates are complete trash


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You can't make that same statement for cities who driver rate is 78 cents a mile. Maybe you should only post that statement in San Diego and not in the general forum where it can confuse new people in cities in which rates are complete trash


may be 78 cents but many of those places aren't paying 4.20 a gallon.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's something fun to check out, Bio. Look at ALL the expenses including _Commercial Livery Insurance _in which you'll need if involved in an accident, or you'll be stuck with paying for everything and lose your current provider because they don't cover transporting pax, and let us know if you're still making $20.00 an hr.

Not being a dick, this is just the reality of doing Uber or any other so called rideshare business. Lets be truthful upfront so the noobs aren't baited by goober and drink the Kool-Aid as you have.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/income-of-an-uber-driver.26649/


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

So if you're in an accident Uber covers you after your personal insurance denies. Why would they drop you when all you have to do when you tell them is to 'please deny this' self reported accident.... Agent says... OK! and then Uber insurance kicks in and covers everything. Illegitimate FEARS people. The only exception to this would be if you actually had persona insurance that covers ride share, in which case you are paying through the ass, your insurance covers it, and Uber personally saves money by not having its rate go up next contract negotiation. You are literally just putting money in their pocket in that scenario and out of yours.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The way I see it is most personal insurance policies DON'T cover Livery, period. If you are driving Livery, basically you've lied to your insurance company and once they find out, you're out. No questions asked. May even be looked at as insurance fraud. 

If you can get Uber's insurance to cover the accident which by the way ONLY covers the pax, you'll still need to pay a $1000 deductible before they'll even talk to you. If I'm wrong about this, someone please correct me but this is the way I've heard it go down.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> The Sherpa Share data is statistically correct, and net after expenses closer to $6. - $7. / Hr ( depending on your expenses)
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


I was making 15.50 gross fares in January after the rate cut.

0.95 per mile. I was a Top Driver. Stupid Noob with 60% dead miles.

Bar close guarantees were $18 gross.

And I'll never owe income tax on this money.

Compare to $9 taxable at Walmart

And now that I skip all but 4.8 4.9 pax, every trip is pleasant.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gordon Crespo said:


> Is anybody happy driving for uber.


I am happy driving for Uber, Uber T_axi_, that is.



Biovirus said:


> Yes there is. But you see a happy driver is going to less likely look for a website to vent on.


I am happy driving for Uber Taxi. I come to this site to learn the point of view of drivers in my own locale as well as that in various parts of the country. I have been in the ground-transportation-for-hire business for quite some time and alwaus have been a student of it. Further, I do take advantage of this site to share my points of view and my experience. ........and yes, even I do vent, whine, cry and complain from time-to-time...........human nature..........



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You can't make that same statement for cities who driver rate is 78 cents a mile.


If you consider the dollar with the twenty per-cent, it will come out that Uber takes twenty-two to twenty-nine per-cent of what an UberX driver runs. If you go with a conservative twenty-three per-cent figure, that comes out to sixty cents per mile net to driver. Those are 1976 cab rates. Your UberXmobile breaks down at the same cost that a taxicab breaks down. Your UberXmobile requires maintenance at the same cost that a taxicab does. All of those are 2015 costs for which you are trying to use 1976 income to pay.



Biovirus said:


> may be 78 cents but many of those places aren't paying 4.20 a gallon.


See my reply to UberBlackPrince above. In 1976, gasolene cost seventy-five cents per gallon. You are paying for 2015 gasolene with 1976 cab rates. If you were running $1,50 per mile in San Diego (and I do not know the San Diego UberX rate, so I will be generous), if you go with that same twenty-three per-cent as Uber's take, that renders $1,15 per mile, net-to-driver. Those are 1985 cab rates. You are trying to use 1985 income to pay for 2015 gasolene.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I posted the "what-uber-drivers-really-make" link to the Sherpa Share info for -- info. Its the kind of info that Uber will never post. If there is no 'counter' to the Uber Koolaide then the stream of newbies on boarding will never stop. Another OP suggested Yelp and local press to push back. For me personally.... I'm down to about 4 hours / wk - only surge, so my "$ per mile" is adequate. ( Like Showa50 about 1.65) ** and I agree with another 'senior member' here whose handle includes this from G. Orwell : 'during times of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act."


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Uber's insurance to cover the accident which by the way ONLY covers the pax,


Uber insurance covers damage to the other guy's car, his medical costs, the pax, and Uber's a$$ for lawsuits.
Uber is quite aware (or should be) that a driver's personal insurance will be cancelled when a driver presents them with a claim where "Uber is taking v responsibility for the other guy". That means you are violating the clause in your policy that excludes "for hire vehicles."

JM2¢W


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> The way I see it is most personal insurance policies DON'T cover Livery, period. If you are driving Livery, basically you've lied to your insurance company and once they find out, you're out. No questions asked. May even be looked at as insurance fraud.
> 
> If you can get Uber's insurance to cover the accident which by the way ONLY covers the pax, you'll still need to pay a $1000 deductible before they'll even talk to you. If I'm wrong about this, someone please correct me but this is the way I've heard it go down.


They can drop you, especially if you break contract, which technically we are. What I don't understand is why would they drop you if you tell them upfront to deny the claim. They could retain the client, the money coming, and probably justify a rate increase, assuming uber driver fault. 
If it's not your fault, your covered, if it is your fault, remember we're independent contractors, that comes with the territory that we will have to pay a deductible (perhaps avoid hitting shit?). Any outrage over this would only be justified if we were employees, but if that were the case Uber would be even less fun to work for.

The market is shifting pretty rapidly too, rideshare secondary technology and uber internal tech will aid insurance companies in making reasonable insurance available to us in the near future, as many reports say that many companies are testing profit models to see how to make insurance work for rideshare. Certain states have already started to see these efforts trickle in.


----------



## j t (Sep 29, 2014)

9-5 are my best hours because everyone else has real jobs in this city. *Shrug*


----------

